# TiVo Preferences?



## pmoore603 (Sep 17, 2008)

Is there a way to set preferences for season passes? I.e. it selects "high quality" and I would like the default to be "best quality".

Also, while I'm at it, are there other settings that are programmable, such as the duration for instant replay?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can set the default recording quality, but it will only apply to new season passes and recordings.
Existing season passes will need individually manually changed.

There are no settings you can adjust, other than on or off for some of them, except for maybe patching the tivoapp.


----------



## pmoore603 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok. Ummm... so how do I change the SP defaults?


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

Does this even matter anymore? According to the wording in the recording quality page it only applies to analog broadcasts? Maybe this question just applies to S2 and older units? You can't even change the recording quality of SP's on a TiVoHD from what I can tell.


----------



## pmoore603 (Sep 17, 2008)

My TiVo is a Standalone S2. It does make a difference. The higher the quality, the more space used, and the quality differences are noticeable.


----------



## pmoore603 (Sep 17, 2008)

classicsat said:


> There are no settings you can adjust, other than on or off for some of them, except for maybe patching the tivoapp.


I recall reading somewhere, some time back, that there was some way to change the duration of the instant replay button.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mindflux said:


> Does this even matter anymore? According to the wording in the recording quality page it only applies to analog broadcasts? Maybe this question just applies to S2 and older units? You can't even change the recording quality of SP's on a TiVoHD from what I can tell.












Digital signals (HD and SD) are recorded as is, but a TiVo HD is perfectly capable of receiving an analog signal for which a quality setting can be chosen.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

pmoore603 said:


> Ok. Ummm... so how do I change the SP defaults?


To change the recording quality of individual existing SPs:
Tivo Central > find programs > season pass manager 
Choose the SP and then choose change recording options

To change the default setting so that anything scheduled in the future will record at that setting:
Tivo central > messages & settings > settings > recording > recording quality


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> Digital signals (HD and SD) are recorded as is, but a TiVo HD is perfectly capable of receiving an analog signal for which a quality setting can be chosen.


Right, but for *MOST* TiVoHD units the 'quality' setting is going to do nothing if you are a SD or HD source. And also doesn't exist to change for season passes, at least if you run guided setup and select a digital source that is, I can't comment on if you select antenna or something else. Which I was getting at!Quit being all willy nilly.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mindflux said:


> Right, but for *MOST* TiVoHD units the 'quality' setting is going to do nothing if you are a SD or HD source. And also doesn't exist to change for season passes, at least if you run guided setup and select a digital source that is, I can't comment on if you select antenna or something else. Which I was getting at!Quit being all willy nilly.












SD is nothing more than standard definition. Analog is SD and digital can be SD. Saying an "SD or HD source" has no real meaning.

*EVERY* TiVo HD (or S3) with a purely digital source has no recording quality options.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> *EVERY* TiVo HD (or S3) with a purely digital source has no recording quality options.


And you keep misreading what I'm saying. Not everyone uses their TiVo in that manner. Hence "Most TiVOHD units the 'quality' setting is going to do nothing" (ie, it's useless). There are people who do, hence the use of "MOST" (which means that it's not *ALL*)

We're talking about SD *digital* cable versus an analog cable source (which is also SD). When you are receiving a DIGITAL SIGNAL there's no use for the quality options. The OP didn't differentiate what their source was, hence the question.

Pull your panties out of your bum.


----------



## DAccardi (Oct 26, 2008)

Mindflux said:


> And you keep misreading what I'm saying. Not everyone uses their TiVo in that manner. Hence "Most TiVOHD units the 'quality' setting is going to do nothing" (ie, it's useless). There are people who do, hence the use of "MOST" (which means that it's not *ALL*)
> 
> We're talking about SD *digital* cable versus an analog cable source (which is also SD). When you are receiving a DIGITAL SIGNAL there's no use for the quality options. The OP didn't differentiate what their source was, hence the question.
> 
> Pull your panties out of your bum.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mindflux said:


> And you keep misreading what I'm saying. Not everyone uses their TiVo in that manner. Hence "Most TiVOHD units the 'quality' setting is going to do nothing" (ie, it's useless). There are people who do, hence the use of "MOST" (which means that it's not *ALL*)
> 
> We're talking about SD *digital* cable versus an analog cable source (which is also SD). When you are receiving a DIGITAL SIGNAL there's no use for the quality options.


When you said "for *MOST* TiVoHD units the 'quality' setting is going to do nothing if you are a *SD or HD source*." you meant digital sources. And in that case it's not most it's *EVERY* as in *ALL HD TiVos*.
Don't tell me that you didn't mean digital sources because then the statement makes no sense at all.



> The OP didn't differentiate what their source was, hence the question.


There was nothing wrong with your question. That's probably why I never commented on it and instead just corrected the statement you made after your question.



> Pull your panties out of your bum.


Please learn how Tivos function before offering more of the mis-information that you've been throwing around. It doesn't help anyone.


----------

